# Weird Seikos...



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Spotted this while browsing the bay (im stuck in at the moment with my foot up so i will keep you entertained and you me). I know @Roger the Dodger is partial to a bit of weird seiko. I actually quiet like this. Anyone know anything about it? It reminds me of the Bishop.




































Is it JDM?










Its sort of a futuristic Bishop, plucking the Bishop out of the last decade and projecting it into SCFI horror of about 2050.

The Bishop. Bottom right...and a few other weird seikos.

[IMG alt="Image result for seiko bishop vintage watch" data-ratio="100.40"]https://k8q7r7a2.stackpathcdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/GIUGIARO-collection-07-717311.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Seiko Streamline, Nigel. North American market.

It was a pretty unpopular range in the mid 2000's, running either the 7t62 chronograph or the 5M62 kinetic.

I've had quite a few of these, but oddly I've never found a "good" one of the big triangle shaped kinetics - the glass is always knackered!

Here you go pal;


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Still looking out for the white version of my 7T32-6N40. I see there's a white kinetic version on the bay but that's not the one I'm after.

[IMG alt="Seiko 'The Great Blue'" data-ratio="90.13"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2018_06/large.20180414_113722.jpg.a27dab576bf16f144e331d355dd8489e.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="Image result for Seiko 'The Great Blue'" data-ratio="150.00"]https://quartzimodo.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/sdwg07p.jpg[/IMG]

and I wouldn't mind the square model like @kevkojak had.

[IMG alt="Image result for Seiko 'The Great Blue'" data-ratio="100.00"]https://shop.r10s.jp/auc-spot/cabinet/seiko/img62164342.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I did start a Great Blue collection @Roger the Dodger but it was ill-fated, I found about three and stalled. So I sold them. Then I found three more for sale. :laugh:

I've never been good at "collection collecting". In an ideal world with bottomless pockets I'd have a full set of these, along with the Age of Discovery line.

I've got an Auto Relay version (white dial). Bought as a project on ebay but all I did was fix it up and relist it, really no point getting started on that again!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

kevkojak said:


> Seiko Streamline, Nigel. North American market.
> 
> It was a pretty unpopular range in the mid 2000's, running either the 7t62 chronograph or the 5M62 kinetic.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for that Kev, It looks like a bit of Hammy influence crept in with the first ones. :thumbsup:

[IMG alt="Image result for Seiko 'The Great Blue'" data-ratio="100.00"]https://shop.r10s.jp/auc-spot/cabinet/seiko/img62164342.jpg[/IMG]

thats cool. Giving me a bit of food for thought.

Not really qualifying as weird but i like some of the chrono's with the square sub dials from the 80's possibly 70's?

looks like seiko have done re-issues? part of the recraft range?

[IMG alt="Image result for seiko chrono with square sub dials" data-ratio="100.00"]https://cdn.60clicks.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/seiko_6138_kakume.jpg[/IMG]

i forget then nick name now for the square 'eyes'


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

I was always fond of the seiko sus 7t42s. I collected three then lost interest. I especially regret the red dial. The movements are a bit hit and miss and if i recall not that easy to reset.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Nigelp said:


>


Those slant faced ones are so you can read then while riding a motorbike, apparently.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> I was always fond of the seiko sus 7t42s. I collected three then lost interest. I especially regret the red dial. The movements are a bit hit and miss and if i recall not that easy to reset.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks Andy, i hadn't thought of 7t42's. I'll have a look. I've got an itch for a 1970's chrono probably a seiko or a citizen, though this could change but i dont really want anything above 38mm. But i'm after that vintage look that goes well on leather.

this sort of thing, but this looks like a reissue.










i really wanted the charm of old and the slightly battered look 

to complete the feel.

plus the older ones are smaller.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

@Nigelp, look on ebay for 7t62-ohfo. I can't seem to link to it through tapatalk. Its weird and recent vintage alright.


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

Another Weird Seiko



Nano Universe 'Steve Jobs' limited to 1982 pieces. It looks like a cheap quartz. It feels like a cheap quartz. However there is a certain charm.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> @Nigelp, look on ebay for 7t62-ohfo. I can't seem to link to it through tapatalk. Its weird and recent vintage alright.










thanks Andy will do, ive put a bid in on this because its only 39mm and no lugs so nice and compact for a chrono and i quiet like it. Probably late 80's



weaselid said:


> Another Weird Seiko
> 
> 
> 
> Nano Universe 'Steve Jobs' limited to 1982 pieces. It looks like a cheap quartz. It feels like a cheap quartz. However there is a certain charm.


 nice and understated.

offer rejected for the citizen...so im still on the hunt, its the best bit.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

As per what arrived today ...


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Jet Jetski said:


> As per what arrived today ...


 A Levante Slow Hand - one of a very very few true 24 hour Seiko movements.

Class! I'm jealous.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

kevkojak said:


> very few true﻿﻿﻿﻿ 24 hou﻿﻿r


 I think the Svalbards have noon at the top, which I would have preferred. But I wanted a slow hand to complete my mantle shelf ... Hour, Day, Month and Year with a centre sweep!


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Funky looking, not at all my thing, but cool in it's own rights.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> @Nigelp, look on ebay for 7t62-ohfo﻿. I can't seem to link to it through tapatalk. Its weird and recent vintage alright.


 i think ive found it andy!










:speak-no-evil-monkey:


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> thanks Andy, i hadn't thought of 7t42's. I'll have a look. I've got an itch for a 1970's chrono probably a seiko or a citizen, though this could change but i dont really want anything above 38mm. But i'm after that vintage look that goes well on leather.
> 
> this sort of thing, but this looks like a reissue.
> 
> ...


 I want this watch!!!!!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

JayDeep said:


> I want this watch!!!!!


 look on the bay its only 175 quid.

:sorry:


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> look on the bay its only 175 quid.
> 
> :sorry:


 What's the model?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

@badgersdad you are right about 7t62... 



JayDeep said:


> What's the model?


 ill get you the link hang on

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/citizen-eco-drive-BL8120-01E-calibre-8700-PERPETUAL-CALENDAR-alarm-RRP-269-65/264265289316?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> i forget then nick name now for the square 'eyes'


 Need this watch!!!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

there you go jay lad.



JayDeep said:


> Need this watch!!!


 google seiko square dial seiko and look at the images...follow the links have fun. Seiko Kakume.

etc etc etc :biggrin:

ya gonna need deep pockets jay....


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Nigelp said:


> a bit of weird seiko


 the weird thing about the Levante is that the minute hand takes two hours to rotate once!



JayDeep said:


> Funky looking, not at all my thing, but cool in it's own rights


 and yeah, I don't think I'll be wearing it, it's just fer lookin' at!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Jet Jetski said:


> the weird thing about the Levante is that the minute hand takes two hours to rotate once!
> 
> and yeah, I don't think I'll be wearing it, it's just fer lookin' at!


 yes i realised that with @kevkojak's synopsis! Amazing thing. Thanks.

...its good to have kev back and Andy @badgersdad good to see some of the lads back from a few years back with some good info. Thanks lads. Nige. ncoming-fist:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> offer rejected for the citizen...so im still on the hunt, its the best bit.


 Good. Two tone watches. Urgh.


----------



## CitizenSeiko (Sep 25, 2018)

heres my oddity...


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

badgersdad said:


> Two tone watches﻿﻿﻿﻿. Urgh﻿.


 They are OK if subtle, and tastefully done.


----------



## CitizenSeiko (Sep 25, 2018)

sorry lnk to heres pic was not work in previous post

heres my oddity.. https://photos.app.goo.gl/beLZtnmdEuddt5yL9


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Jet Jetski said:


> They are OK if subtle, and tastefully done.


 oi no skitting davep up in the wruw :grinning-face-with-sweat:



CitizenSeiko said:


> sorry lnk to heres pic was not work in previous post
> 
> heres my oddity.. https://photos.app.goo.gl/beLZtnmdEuddt5yL9


 thats actually cool!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

not a seiko, but sort of related and definitely odd.










square sub dials make it cool though. Seiko spork...better off with a Pulsar spoon.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> not a seiko, but sort of related and definitely odd.
> 
> 
> 
> square sub dials make it cool though. Seiko spork...better off with a Pulsar spoon.


 "Spoon" was an insult when I was at school. I could live with that, but not on that foul bracelet.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> "Spoon" was an insult when I was at school. I could live with that, but not on that foul bracelet.


 you are the same age as me!

do you feel a real dick in those pants? etc etc etc. Whats it like still being at school? Must be a nightmare.

I hate the strap too, to futuristic on an old case and dial.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Perhaps you'd like to see a real 'Spork'...an anagram of the letters from its serial number..SRPO43K1...










...not to be confused with one of these...a 'fake' spork......a whimsical combination of spoon and fork that dribbles your soup/gravy straight down your front.... :laughing2dw:

[IMG alt="Image result for spork" data-ratio="133.33"]https://images.uline.com/is/image//content/dam/images/S/S22500/S-22075.jpg?%24MediumRHD%24&iccEmbed=1&icc=AdobeRGB[/IMG]


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Perhaps you'd like to see a real 'Spork'...an anagram of the letters from its serial number..SRPO43K1...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i always thought it was called a spork on the analogy of the spork spoon fork camping tool, because it was in the case of the watch a sadly contrived mish mash between a pilots watch and a diver. The face being for a pilots watch and the bezel and case a diver, but never being a pilots divers watch. Just a mish mash of left over parts. A bit of a mess really. Rather than anything to do with the seiko reference numbers of sprk, that theory i thought was dead in the water now?

Even the hands are pilots it should have got these hands, i'd change them rog.

[IMG alt="Image result for watch snowflake hands" data-ratio="75.00"]http://www.orangewatchcompany.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/MilSub-06-15minBlack-9411-Blue-NoDate-03-300x225.jpg[/IMG]

snowflake.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> and I wouldn't mind the square model like @kevkojak had.
> 
> [IMG alt="Image result for Seiko 'The Great Blue'" data-ratio="100.00"]https://shop.r10s.jp/auc-spot/cabinet/seiko/img62164342.jpg[/IMG]


 https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-The-Great-Blue-TV-face-Mens-Watch-Spares-or-repairs/173878039390?hash=item287bf0535e:g:EjsAAOSwJ7FcuefE

Have at it Roger. If you don't, I probably will. 7T92 calibre, they aren't expensive to pick up if you can find someone to do a dial swap.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

kevkojak said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-The-Great-Blue-TV-face-Mens-Watch-Spares-or-repairs/173878039390?hash=item287bf0535e:g:EjsAAOSwJ7FcuefE
> 
> Have at it Roger. If you don't, I probably will. 7T92 calibre, they aren't expensive to pick up if you can find someone to do a dial swap.


 Thanks for the heads up, Kev...I'll put a cheeky bid in...probably just needs a working module... :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

kevkojak said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-The-Great-Blue-TV-face-Mens-Watch-Spares-or-repairs/173878039390?hash=item287bf0535e:g:EjsAAOSwJ7FcuefE
> 
> Have at it Roger. If you don't, I probably will. 7T92 calibre, they aren't expensive to pick up if you can find someone to do a dial swap.


 Blimey! What happened there? Yesterday, there were still 6 days to go...today it's sold for £14.60.... :scared:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

WTF?? Someone with absolutely no idea what they had accepted the first offer that rolled in by the looks of it. 

*Edit* Just messaged the guy and he replied within a minute. Watch sold.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Blimey! What happened there? Yesterday, there were still 6 days to go...today it's sold for £14.60.... :scared:


 Ignore me, posted without really looking. Saw a look-alike Pulsar.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pulsar-Mens-Chronograph-7T62-X062/123732997038


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

kevkojak said:


> WTF?? Someone with absolutely no idea what they had accepted the first offer that rolled in by the looks of it.
> 
> *Edit* Just messaged the guy and he replied within a minute. Watch sold.


 I thought it was an auction, not a 'Buy it Now' or 'Make an Offer'....


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

It's weird now Roger - even auctions can have "Make an offer" tagged to them, though it's usually to invite offers higher than the start price to give an incentive to end early.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

kevkojak said:


> It's weird now Roger - even auctions can have "Make an offer" tagged to them, though it's usually to invite offers higher than the start price to give an incentive to end early.


 My auctions just started getting "Make an offer" added by Ebay. I didn't consciously do anything to make that happen. But as soon as someone bids in the normal way, all the outstanding offers get rejected automatically. I had one auction where I'd made a counter offer the buyer was about to accept - except someone bid at the starting price and my counter was withdrawn. It's a crazy system.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I was browsing chrono24 an came across ''Seiko Sportura Kinetic Chronograph Limited Edition SLQ019''...6 grand! And look at them :face-with-thermometer:

[IMG alt="Related image" data-ratio="133.33"]https://assets.catawiki.nl/assets/2018/5/22/1/f/c/1fcdf36a-dc4a-406a-9a9e-3cec19f7c9b0.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Igerswis said:


> I love these! Used to be nearer £1.5-2k few years ago. Missed many opportunities but didn't know much about Seiko back then.


 i guess its striking! there might be cheaper ones i didnt search any further because i was looking at pogues. :yes:

Go for it if you like it, you'll certainly stand out from the crowd with one of those.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> Spotted this while browsing the bay (im stuck in at the moment with my foot up so i will keep you entertained and you me). I know @Roger the Dodger is partial to a bit of weird seiko. I actually quiet like this. Anyone know anything about it? It reminds me of the Bishop.


 There's a NOS one of these on the bay at the moment if you're interested, Nige....

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-SEIKO-Alarm-Chronograph-7T62-0AM0-Ref-SNA063P1-Superb-Design-Box-Papers/133014171977?epid=2204247423&hash=item1ef8433149:gk4AAOSw0VBcp4sI


----------

